# Soldier arrested for telling family to prepare



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

I saw this story on another site and it certainly makes me feel uneasy. Apparently an American soldier told his family to prepare "for the end of the world" because of military build up he has been witnessing. Anybody know anything about how true this is?

http://www.eutimes.net/2011/11/soldiers-end-of-the-world-email-sends-us-into-panic/


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

According to a google search, he has been charged with espionage. He has been charged with attempting to pass information to a foreign powerhttp://www.reuters.com/article/2011/11/08/us-usa-army-espionage-idUSTRE7A70D220111108


----------



## mypatriotsupply (Jan 21, 2009)

I don't know anything about the truth behind that story, but I can tell you as someone who operates a survival & emergency preparedness site that I have had orders from people who work for:

NASA
Military Intelligence
Army
Navy
Homeland Security

...and those are just the ones I've noticed.

I started noticing weird spikes in our sales on days that are sometimes slow. You try to plan your advertising around your good days, so any good business owner is going to research trends and see whats making them happen so you can plan for them when they come around the next time. 

It took me a while to connect the dots, but then I finally realized the unusual spike a couple times a month fell on military paydays. 

Most of the time our military customers are shipping stuff home to their families. 

I've actually debated with myself for a few weeks whether or not this information was worthy of posting. On one hand it could mean that these folks might be a little more awake to the reasons to prep, but do they know something we don't? I just don't know. 

One thing I will say, is if we start seeing really big boost in sales to military and intelligence personnel (other that what we normally get) I will definitely make an announcement. 

Watching what people that are close to the people that are "in the know" do is always smart, in my opinion. 

Just my thoughts on the matter.


----------



## mypatriotsupply (Jan 21, 2009)

Ha! I'm not paranoid or anything, but I posted on this thread at 3:33PM EST, and at 3:36PM EST Homeland Security clicked on our site...sheesh that was fast, guys!


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Quoting the article "To what is now occurring, or maybe set to occur, in the United States this FSB report doesnât say other than to mention that with the US Officersâ Christian Fellowship Corp having 15,000 members active at 80 percent of American military bases and an annual growth rate, in recent years, of 3 percent, it is not beyond the possibility that a coup may be planned against Obama".

I can't comment on the man being arrested for espionage because all I can refer to is other reports, but the entire slant of the article is contained in this single paragraph. Quote again " "To what is now occurring, or maybe set to occur". 

What is occurring, or may be set to occur. Hope everyone comprehends the significance of the wording.

Also " report circulating in the Kremlin today states that the United States was thrown into a âpanicâ last week". I wasn't panicked. Was anyone else here panicked, or did anyone know of anyone else who was panicked? Kremlin says we were panicked, I guess we were and I was just out of the loop....


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

MPS May want to remove your 3rd sentance from the end from your post and just do it if it happens.
Sites like these are public and may be viewed by anyone.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

JuliaAnn said:


> Also " report circulating in the Kremlin today states that the United States was thrown into a âpanicâ last week". I wasn't panicked. Was anyone else here panicked, or did anyone know of anyone else who was panicked? Kremlin says we were panicked, I guess we were and I was just out of the loop....


Darn and I do so love a good panic -- 
Hey, why wasn't I kept in the loop on this? :dance:


----------



## mypatriotsupply (Jan 21, 2009)

mnn2501:

I appreciate your concern for us, but I am a Patriot first and foremost. My duty is to my fellow Americans and my customers.

If there is a super big rush by military and government people to buy preparedness supplies, I would feel obligated to let people know that there has been such a rush. I wouldn't be divulging names, just making a general statement. 

If they want to mess with me over something like that, should it actually happen, so be it. At least I will have sounded a warning bell.


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

I've heard differing reports on what the soldier did...one, that he warned his Mother. And two, that his Mother is attached in some way to the Diplomatic Corps. 

I just can't imagine what might be happening out at JBER that an MP of his rank could be privy to....that is the part that has me puzzled.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

Pouncer said:


> I've heard differing reports on what the soldier did...one, that he warned his Mother. And two, that his Mother is attached in some way to the Diplomatic Corps.
> 
> I just can't imagine what might be happening out at JBER that an MP of his rank could be privy to....that is the part that has me puzzled.


After I posted the link, I did a search and came up with several stories about him being charged with espionage. I agree, I couldn't figure out how someone of his rank and job description could get the kind of classified intel they're claiming he was trying to share.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

mypatriotsupply said:


> Ha! I'm not paranoid or anything, but I posted on this thread at 3:33PM EST, and at 3:36PM EST Homeland Security clicked on our site...sheesh that was fast, guys! ......


Good grief! That would make me a bit paranoid. eep:


----------



## Palmetto1 (Sep 15, 2009)

Calico Katie said:


> Good grief! That would make me a bit paranoid. eep:


x2 :run:


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

X3


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

mypatriotsupply said:


> Ha! I'm not paranoid or anything, but I posted on this thread at 3:33PM EST, and at 3:36PM EST Homeland Security clicked on our site...sheesh that was fast, guys!


 
Well there you go folks! That certainly proves that DHS is monitoring this forum. 

Now that we have confirmation of that I think I have a message to compose for DHS and post it here for them. :heh:

.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Supposed to be a big asteroid pass though our near space in about an hour, maybe thats it?


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

JuliaAnn said:


> Also " report circulating in the Kremlin today states that the United States was thrown into a âpanicâ last week". I wasn't panicked. Was anyone else here panicked, or did anyone know of anyone else who was panicked? Kremlin says we were panicked, I guess we were and I was just out of the loop....


Well, our cable was a bit flaky last week....in some households that would cause a panic. Then there was that Kardashion (sp?) thing....the rest of the world know how much we lover our reality TV...maybe that was the panic.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

mypatriotsupply said:


> Ha! I'm not paranoid or anything, but I posted on this thread at 3:33PM EST, and at 3:36PM EST Homeland Security clicked on our site...sheesh that was fast, guys!


Just because you are paranoid it doesn't mean that they are _not_ out to get you.....,


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

mypatriotsupply said:


> Ha! I'm not paranoid or anything, but I posted on this thread at 3:33PM EST, and at 3:36PM EST Homeland Security clicked on our site...sheesh that was fast, guys!


oh MY!......
This COULD be why my person and my lugage ALWAYS get searched when I travel by air....suddenly makes sence now lol

:run:

Hello, do I get to go to FEMA camp now?! I could use a vacation.


----------



## SillyMe (Mar 23, 2011)

Hmmmmm! We have Direct TV and our signal has been broken for the past hour. There is a message on our screen that says "technical difficulties are known and they are working on it".

Remember that DHS and FEMA are now one big hammer out there nowadays.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Let me add to the paranoia... This morning, one of our cable boxes wouldn't work... It was dead as a doornail. This evening, we were watching Herman Cain's press conference and the signal kept cutting out, making it difficult to hear some of his words...


----------



## Oldskool (Nov 6, 2011)

Media black out .... thats all i have to say Also.... ip address scrammbling lol


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

Many of the people in the military are just like us. They are concerned about inflation, bad weather, disasters, hard times, etc. Oh and when I looked up the military pay dates they are also just like most people who get paid once or twice a month rather than weekly.

I figure things could get bad at any given point for us Mt Rainier, and Cascadia subduction fault are 2 of the natural disasters then there is the lack of work, terrorist attack, and a coffee embargo. I am sure the military personnel are very aware of how long and how hard it can be to get help to people in emergencies.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Well to secure my home land I could use about 20 more round bales of hay , about 5 tons of hog feed and some large deer coming to my food plots !!! Send it my way DHS..... Thanks, I don't want to starve .........Please reply LOL


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

mypatriotsupply said:


> mnn2501:
> 
> I appreciate your concern for us, but I am a Patriot first and foremost. My duty is to my fellow Americans and my customers.
> 
> ...


How would you know if they were military?


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Just because someone isn't a high ranking official doesn't mean they haven't been privy to info. You can learn a lot by being a fly on the wall.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

changed two words.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Why don't we have a "mooning" smiley with it's pants down? That would be appropriate for the 'government employees' (wink wink!!) at DHS.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

I'm waiting for what Nature Lover has to say to the DHS


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

This story from Fox News details the charges against Millay and says he tried to give nonclassified information to someone he believed to be a foreign agent. Most of the details being given just don't add up to me.
http://www.foxnews.com/us/2011/11/07/army-charges-ak-soldier-with-attempted-espionage/

My reaction to this was based on what was stated in the original story. I know you have to consider the source but the essentials seem to be correct. I tend to think this guy did tell his family members, particularly his mother, to be prepared. I don't know if he was calling from a phone on base or using a work computer to send e-mails or how he came to the attention of the FBI. 

I thought this was pertinent to S&EP because it looks like this 22 year old soldier is a prepper or comes from a family of people who prep. It raises the question, does this make you think you should be even more careful about who you talk to about your prepping lifestyle? The fact that Homeland Security seems to be monitoring MyPatriotSupply's posts raises a few questions, as well.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

whiskeylivewire said:


> I'm waiting for what Nature Lover has to say to the DHS


Remind me about that after Christmas. I'm in a good mood right now and I want to stay that way at least until after Christmas.

.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Quote "The fact that Homeland Security seems to be monitoring MyPatriotSupply's posts raises a few questions, as well"

I have no doubt they're checking on many of us who post here regularly, and maybe even on this particular thread. I'm a computer dummy so I have no way to know who has checked on me the way they did MPS, but I don't think for one second I haven't been checked out by someone. I've been on a few different forums for about 11 years now. 

After all, the government workers have to have *something* to do other than surf for porn and shop Amazon all day...


----------



## MD Steader (Mar 11, 2010)

mypatriotsupply said:


> I don't know anything about the truth behind that story, but I can tell you as someone who operates a survival & emergency preparedness site that I have had orders from people who work for:
> 
> NASA
> Military Intelligence
> ...


If I were buying from you you would notice those spikes too. FWIW they are problably like me and invest regularly.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

copperkid3 said:


> took out the nasty nonsense post .


I can't decide if you are WANTING this to happen to her or being facetious. I didn't know that you had to be INSIDE the border to speak about how you feel about something or disagree with it. I've seen plenty of your posts about Muslim nations to feel that maybe you need to look at your own house.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Let it slide. He's dead serious, hates foreign nationals in general and me in particular but I just ignore those posts. I know he's been under a lot of stress lately ever since his wife left him for another woman (which he's posted plenty about in ST) so I just don't bother responding to his posts, no point in aggravating his stress levels any further than they already are.

.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

Calico Katie said:


> I saw this story on another site and it certainly makes me feel uneasy. Apparently an American soldier told his family to prepare "for the end of the world" because of military build up he has been witnessing. Anybody know anything about how true this is?
> 
> http://www.eutimes.net/2011/11/soldiers-end-of-the-world-email-sends-us-into-panic/


I don't know how accurate the story is, but I tend to not give much credence to sites that generate a bazillion popup ads when you click on them.

I'm going to go see if I can find anything about this on a more reliable source.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

I'm glad that I'm not military... I just told my nephew to prepare yesterday. I'd hate to get in trouble for empowering my family to take care of themselves. He's the only relative in Connecticut and there is no local safety net for him except for friends that he's met over the past 4 years. He just got his power turned on 3 days ago after that big storm that hit the east coast. He's young (28) and has always been involved with volunteer firefighting and quasi-law enforcement type activities in his spare time. He rode out about a week or so with no power in an all-electric apartment. He had no supplies other than cold running water and a gas grill. He didn't use the grill much because he was afraid that he'd run out of propane.

While he learned a few things during his trial by fire, I passed a few tips along to him. I guess I will be buying him some emergency items for Christmas this year.


----------



## mypatriotsupply (Jan 21, 2009)

Sonshine said:


> How would you know if they were military?


The same way I spotted the DHS earlier. Without exception, every web site operator can see basic information about site visitors, like the snapshot I took yesterday. When people visit from their work computers its always a dead giveaway, and believe it or not a ton of people shop online while at work (whatever type of work that may be).

I don't have the time in my day to do a lot of things much less monitor every individual visitor to the site, but it is all integrated into the live chat program which is on a second monitor. If I happen to glance over and something sticks out to me I'll take notice. 

The basic information that anyone with a web site can see is of course your IP address, your city & state, what browser you use and what operating system you use. It will also show either the organization registered to that IP address, or if just a private home connection, it will say the name of the internet service provider.

Of course, I tip my hat to HT members, because many of you guys use proxies


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Just remember, when posting here, no one has to be a member or logged on to read it.
But IP's do tell a lot, so do email addresses.


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

1. control energy sources
2. control housing
3. control media
4. control food
5. control weapons

Well, they got numbers 1 and 2, 3 is almost done, and they are working very hard on 4. The only thing standing between us and "them" is 5 and they are doing everything they can to get that one too. Stalin would be so proud.


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

mypatriotsupply

Is there a way to get that kind of info on my computer?



mypatriotsupply said:


> Ha! I'm not paranoid or anything, but I posted on this thread at 3:33PM EST, and at 3:36PM EST Homeland Security clicked on our site...sheesh that was fast, guys!


----------



## mypatriotsupply (Jan 21, 2009)

What info do you mean?


----------



## manawar (Nov 1, 2011)

MPS, I did think of another possibility.
Someone earlier said his mother (Millay) worked for DHS or in the gov't, and the DHS that hit on your site yesterday was from Kentucky.
Maybe a coincidence, maybe a friend or family member is just interested in what's being said.



*
For some reason I can't quote other posts, but it was post #9.


----------



## mypatriotsupply (Jan 21, 2009)

Yup, absolutely could be a coincidence. I had a division of military intelligence on again this morning. I never read too much into it, sure there is the little voice in the back of your head that asks "are they monitoring?" but then again many in that line of work are customers. I just thought it was funny that not even 3 minutes after my post, walla!


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

Is there anyway to block the IP address and the other info from being sent to the website we viewnor buy from?


----------



## mypatriotsupply (Jan 21, 2009)

Yes, by using a proxy. There are several good proxy services out there, some of which are paid some are free. I've been hearing a lot about startpage.com recently, I believe when you use their search engine they allow you to view any web page that comes up in your search via proxy. 

Absolutely the way to go to obtain any anonymity. 

There is a down side...some sites block access to visitors who use proxy services, because of the widespread abuse of it. So you may notice occasional sites that won't let you on or give you full access.

Ours isn't that way, when I see someone on with a proxy I just smile to myself and think "There's a like minded individual".


----------



## Owldancer (Jun 24, 2010)

Have to say "thank you" for that proxy site MPS


----------



## Ode (Sep 20, 2006)

One thing to remember here is that it is a certainty the complete info on the soldier's case is not being released to the public. It may or may not be espionage, who knows? I don't think the public is entitled to know everything especially when those details might well be about our homeland security. Don't automatically assume the worst about the government's side here. We don't know enough detail about this to make an informed opinion.


----------



## willbuck1 (Apr 4, 2010)

I've said it before and I'll say it now. If you are a member or poster on any kind of prepper site you are on a list somewhere and being monitored. I would go further and say that if you are regularly visiting those sites or homeschooliing, or conservative christian sites you must assume that you are compromised. It would not be hard for the NSA to figure out who regularly reads this site even if they are not a member. Proxy sites would not provide much of a deterrence to them either. Too easy for them to monitor what traffic goes into and out of those sites and match it up.

I have operated under the assumption since the 80's that if the guv starts rounding up people I had better run fast.


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

The UK doesn't give its citizens the liberties we enjoy here in the USA. Yes, we are losing our rights almost daily. The first way governments do to degrade a persons comments is to degrade the person themselves with negative charges whether they be true or false.

I have always been amased at the private information people put on web sites they freely put in print. People will divulge information on the web they wouldn't tell a neighbor. Never give away information you would not want everyone to know about you. 

I have said many times as have others: Every time you use a store customer card; credit card or mail order your information is there for others to see. I remember recently a poster on a site said a delivery man has opened his packages. Your mail man/women knows a lot about you by what you received in the mail. The catalogs; store sales print; packages; drugs from companies you order from; Cabelas; Bass Pro Shop; Cheaper than Dirt and the list continues.....


Operational Security starts before you post your information or even your opinion. I am sure the president knows how many people diminish his name by purposely misspelling his name. He will always be Obumble by name for me. Angie won't let us post (*#[email protected]*%*^)  or worse words here.
:rotfl:

NJ Rich :cowboy:


----------



## scc2 (Nov 8, 2011)

RebelDigger said:


> 1. control energy sources
> 2. control housing
> 3. control media
> 4. control food
> ...


+1
I agree


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

Gosh darn, hit the wrong button on my keyboard here, lol

OK a few points.

It is somehow accepted as fact that the young man's mother is connected to US security....first it was the Diplomatic Corps, then an embassy, and now DHS. I have not read a credible report anywhere about this-or even anything confirming the guy did contact relatives about "preparing". 

Secondly, just how likely is it that an MP would have access to sensitive information? He was charged with "attempted espionage", not espionage and local reports said he'd been monitored too. IOW, it was not successful.

Third, just what information could someone peddle that originated from JBER? That's the one I can't figure out, it's not like Jber is the center of military intelligence, lol

I have a hunch this guy was bragging or boasting, caught the attention of someone, and got busted. Just my take on it.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm wondering if he heard something about a possible preemptive strike on Iran and the whole Israel thing. IMO that would be the most sigificant problem that might come up soon.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

JuliaAnn said:


> I'm wondering if he heard something about a possible preemptive strike on Iran and the whole Israel thing. IMO that would be the most sigificant problem that might come up soon.


I'm expecting a strike on Iran late next summer unless someone's approval ratings go up significantly before then. From an S&EP point of view, of course.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

The UK and Israel news sites are talking before Christmas, not late next summer...


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

JuliaAnn said:


> The UK and Israel news sites are talking before Christmas, not late next summer...


I know the other countries are stirring the pot and anything is possible but with troop movements, political agendas and the length of time before the elections, I don't expect it that soon. 'Course, I'm the first to admit my opinions are often based on how tight my tinfoil hat feels that day. :TFH: 
I do think that it would be a good idea to use this as a measuring stick for how prepared we are for extreme food shortages and even higher gas prices.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

whiskeylivewire said:


> I can't decide if you are WANTING this to happen to her or being facetious. I didn't know that you had to be INSIDE the border to speak about how you feel about something or disagree with it. *I've seen plenty of your posts about Muslim nations to feel that maybe you need to look at your own house*.


*I have absolutely no idea how this ties into the topic or my comment to NL.....is she a muslim 
or am I??? Believe that you know the answer to both. So just how does that apply other than 
to blow smoke up someone's kilt?*



naturelover said:


> Let it slide. He's dead serious, hates foreign nationals in general and me in particular but I just ignore those posts. I know he's been under a lot of stress lately ever since his wife left him for another woman (which he's posted plenty about in ST) so I just don't bother responding to his posts, no point in aggravating his stress levels any further than they already are..


***********************************
*and also not sure whether it was even worth bothering to even answer such ridiculous statements 
made.....but just to set the record straight (and this is as much for Angie's sake as the two of you),
the 'comment' made earlier was tongue-in-cheek and more of a reference to our illustrious leader making 
a decision a few weeks back to kill a couple of U.S. citizens in a foreign land WITHOUT due 
process of law granted them under the Constitution.....and that if it could be done to them with impunity, 
than what problem would there be with lobbing a missile over the northern border to take care of
a pesky Canook who has no such rights??? 

Not dead serious at all......and where you got the 'hates foreign nationals and you in particular" 
is WAY beyond me.....but then you've always shown a paronoid streak that someone is out to
get you.....guess it might as well be me. The signs of extreme delusion though, are now coming 
thru crystal clear ..... that doozie about the wife leaving me for another woman?!!!! Now where 
in the world did you dredge that one up from??? You must have some inside information that even I 
wasn't aware of.....and I've kept pretty close ties to what has (and hasn't gone on) .....that ONE 
certainly wasn't one of the one's that I EVER considered......so again I repeat: Where did 
you get that one from??? And posting TWICE  about it in ST isn't what I'd consider 'plenty'...... 
you've commenting more than that, in this thread alone!!! As far as the stress levels.....they are 
almost completely gone.....finally got the good news today....the final trial is set for Dec. 13th. 
BTW: For someone who is just trying to ignore my posts.....you've gone to quite a bit of trouble 
in responding to them 'indirectly'. <GRIN>:shrug:

Might I suggest the same thing that I requested of the wife; both before and after she left; that you 
get some professional 'help'......it's becoming painfully obvious to others besides myself, that you
you BOTH really need it. Of course.....she rejected that advice as I'm sure that you will too.....but at least I tried in both situations.*


----------



## rockin_n (Nov 18, 2009)

naturelover said:


> Remind me about that after Christmas. I'm in a good mood right now and I want to stay that way at least until after Christmas.
> 
> .


that made me smile


----------

